

Innovators get Linux to boot in 1 second - spudlyo
http://www.edn.com/article/CA6720353.html

======
wendroid
Impressive.

You too can have Linux 3s boot time on one of 214 supported motherboards from
the likes of Asus, MSI, SuperMicro, Intel and Tyan with Coreboot (GPL)

<http://www.coreboot.org/Welcome_to_coreboot>

